# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  کسی حل المسائل فارسی هالیدی رو داره ؟

## meytii_ma

دوستان کسی حل المسائل فارسی هالیدی رو داره ؟

----------


## Shah1n

> دوستان کسی حل المسائل فارسی هالیدی رو داره ؟


کدوم جلدش؟!
کدوم ویرایش؟!

----------


## DR.del

تو کانالای تلگرام میتونی پیدا کنی من دیدم چند تا جا

----------

